
People who've never lived in poverty should stop telling poor people what to do - Geekette
https://theestablishment.co/people-whove-never-lived-in-poverty-stop-telling-poor-people-what-to-do-a40cecd18c58
======
Boothroid
I think this is probably fine advice. People often underestimate the
difficulty others face in making changes that they themselves find easy. Some
seem to want to believe that those that stumble in life do so due to a failure
of morals or effort. This seems like a horrifically Darwinian perspective to
me.

I think we easily have the capability of providing the basics of life for all
at minimal cost. Why not save ourselves the cost of administering welfare and
policing the crime that goes along with poverty? I would even advocate
providing a free daily alcohol/narcotics ration to those that want it (along
with encouraging better choices).

I was talking with some guys when I worked in the Netherlands about a rash of
burglaries that was being attributed to Bulgarian gangs. I remarked that it
would probably be easier all round for the Dutch to build a massive warehouse
on the border, fill it full of flat screen TVs, and let the burglars come and
get what they wanted at their leisure!

